# Disc Brake Rotors - UPOL



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm wondering if UPOL slow would be good for cleaning the disc brake rotors on my bike rather than buying a specialist product?


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Hi. I’ve used Upol panel wipe on by brake disc rotors and rims on my bikes. It does work well, I use the fast degreaser though. It’s certainly a lot cheaper than the aerosol cleaners.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

You can get brake cleaner aerosols for pennies from the like as B&M,
It’s made for it and doesn’t leave residu. 
Doesn’t need to be topmake it’s all the same.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

You can buy brake cleaner in a 5ltr for about the same price as upol and use a spray bottle to dispense it. Unless you get the upol cheap or are trying to cut down on the number of products you keep I would just buy the dedicated brake cleaner.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

djberney said:


> You can buy brake cleaner in a 5ltr for about the same price as upol and use a spray bottle to dispense it. Unless you get the upol cheap or are trying to cut down on the number of products you keep I would just buy the dedicated brake cleaner.


Thanks, it's just that I've got some UPOL in a part used 5l tin.


----------

